# Widor's Piano and Chamber Works



## Moonlit (Mar 16, 2016)

I've always known Widor for his organ symphonies and other organ works but actually had no idea until recently that he composed for piano. What are your favorite works by him? So far I've enjoyed his concertos quite a bit.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

His piano concertos are fine.


----------

